# If your significant other suddenly changed sexes, would you turn gay for them?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*It's still the same person underneath. Same mind and everything, just a different body.*


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Woah, wait, So if I turn into a girl, you mean would I turn gay and date other women?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

No, they would become my best friend. I don't like to cruise around the bum bum very much.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Well i'm already gay, but if I was truly in love and they turned into a girl somehow, sure.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No because I couldn't force myself to be sexually attracted to the same gender.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I misinterpreted the title. lol I change my answer to no.ops


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

No


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Depends on how feminine they look.
If she decided she wanted to be male, and she looked at least somewhat feminine still, I definitely would. The only guys that appeal to me looks wise are really feminine ones.

So, I guess maybe I would?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hell to the muhfuqqin nah


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't say for sure, but i'd at least give it a shot if we had been close for a long time. Talking like a 10+ year marriage here, though


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Ha..Ha..Haha...Haaaha...hahhaha *suddenly serious face* 

**** no


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

hell no


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No...


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think sexual orientation works like that. I can't flip a switch and decide "okay, I'm gay now."


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

God no. Their whole chemistry would be altered, and they would have different emotions and needs. My boyfriend as a female would be unbearable.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha what a question. I would certainly try to make the flip. I already contemplate swinging the other way sometimes. Not that I believe it's a choice. But I can dream.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No, but I'd stay friends. Something like that, can't mean that I have to change orientation, nor does it mean that I have to get all weird around him..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No, absolutely not.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

No. I am not attracted to females. Love cannot change that fact.
Even if I were to stay with them, I would have to resume celibacy.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. >_>


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

no:wtf


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

DefendAll said:


> no:wtf


Not even if you had been married for many years? It's still the same person underneath. Same mind and everything, just a different body. It wouldn't be an easy decision for me.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

A toast. To the internet! Thank you for keeping me on my toes all these years.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Well.. I have a rather deadly obsession with female facial characteristics. I love women too much. I can get aroused by men.. but I just can't fall in love with them. I can't.

Females are just so.. full of life. It would feel odd.. cold.. If we ever had a relationship and she were to change in the middle of it.. 

I suppose that's how one of my shortlived ex-girlfriends is gonna feel about me once she takes a look at the chick that I'm growing into. I'm really sorry I had to .. well, dump her. But I had no choice. She likes guys.

lol.. I shouldn't be laughing. But I can't help it sometimes ^^ She's happy and long over it, so...


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I always thought it wasn't possible to change your orientation, but if it is, well, maybe?


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Not personally, thats way too much of a lifestyle change.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd definitely stay friends, but that would be it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd still love them, but it would kill the romance between us. I can't switch. Plus, she'd probably become more girly than I am, and I don't need that.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I have no clue.. I would have hard time seeing her as a "man" anyway, so I guess.... Meh, I don't know.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

arnie said:


> Not even if you had been married for many years? It's still the same person underneath. Same mind and everything, just a different body. It wouldn't be an easy decision for me.


I would always love them as a person but i wudnt change


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends on how cute he'd be after that. xD. If the process wasn't really a success, then... x___x; who knows.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Only if they were born a hermaphrodite and decided to try their other gender.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Daft question if you ask me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

We could remain best buds, but I would have to get it from someone else.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

No, I am not attracted to females.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

is this a serious post


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> We could remain best buds, but I would have to get it from someone else.


yeah thats kind of what i'm thinking


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

John316C said:


> is this a serious post


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Your sexual orientation isn't a choice...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not sure I have a sexual orientation, so I don't think that would be an issue, but I wouldn't "turn gay" (it wouldn't change my orientation or lack thereof).


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

cmon mon thats a backstab lowbridged comber cue with anthrax sprinkled with poison ivy. Find out she did it for the elfs green eggs n hamburger buffet while you walked underwater fighting piranahs n turtles to get ingrediants for a home cooked oyster you know. its ****ed up
Lay your cookings on the table she comes in more ripped then you tellin yall to bend over/ man......grab the iron get the iron plug it in abuses all the elfs get burn marks. 5 years of injustice. like a booger that appears without known


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:blank No.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah no.

If she changes sexes, I'll change her *** back.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

No,don't think so


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What if a gay man's brain was transplanted into a female body.

Guys: Would you date him/her?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> What if a gay man's brain was transplanted into a female body.
> 
> Guys: Would you date him/her?


That's a pretty weird question. What would her personality be like?


----------



## NeuroMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, I would. I love her more than, beyond sex or gender. One time she blurted out how hot of a girlfriend (my figure?) I would make, but she would want to be my boyfriend. But it is more of a fantasy thing, not like we genuinely have gender dysphoria or anything. I really still don't get why she likes it so much, but I'm open minded and don't care at this point.

But really, I've looked at current capabilities of sex change and I am personally not impressed, but I'm glad it actually seems to improve most of their lives.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That person must be dumb *** ****. First of all if ur both straight why would you want to change your sex? And why would you want to turn gay for him/her? Fuk no!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

This is the kind **** that only shows up in jerry Springer


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. Vagina is mandatory.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> No. Vagina is mandatory.


:yes
I can't fathom being in that situation. Well nevermind, It might be pretty funny actually, how quick I lose interest.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Your sexual orientation isn't a choice...


The gender you are attracted to isn't a choice, but it IS your choice to decide to be in a relationship of that type. That said, sometimes it CAN change. My husband was gay before he met me; he had never actually been in a homosexual relationship, but men were who he was attracted to because they were strong, secure, and well, manly. However, I am such an androgynous woman (not in looks, but in personality; I am far more masculine than most women and he is far more feminine than most men) that he was able to become attracted to me fairly easily. He was not necessarily attracted to looks for either men or women, but rather he was attracted to more masculine personalities.

If you asked him, he would flat out say that he USED to be gay. Not that he isn't occasionally attracted to guys (I am fine with that by the way) but ultimately it IS a choice.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> but ultimately it IS a choice.


No it isn't. Sexual Orientation is defined solely on attraction. Not who you're in a relationship with. You can't consciously _choose_ to be attracted to one gender or the other. Yes, you can choose who you pursue relationships with but that has nothing to do with Orientation or attraction. I would say that he's bisexual to a certain degree if he's still occasionally attracted to guys but is attracted to you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Don't know. Impossible to know without being in the situation!!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> No. Vagina is mandatory.


:clap

lol


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell no


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have to be honest, I'd find it a bit too weird.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Não


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hell no. Never.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr Dude said:


> Well i'm already gay, but if I was truly in love and they turned into a girl somehow, sure.


Would it be that easy?


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

There is many fish in the sea.


----------



## NeuroMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes.. I have thought about this.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hell no. I'd leave them immediately.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

My man is free to lend my clothes if he wants to, I wear his clothes also. He can use make up also if he wants to but he have to buy his own because I have no any.

If he would change to a woman mentally I might not like him anymore. If he would just surgeried his penis off that would be perfect as it is my current dream guy. But I like some things in a male what makes him a male, I am not attracted to women.

If I would be attracted to women I would happily live as free lesbian but I don't like girls like that.

If he would add some "typical" chick stuff to be a female I would divorce but if he just want to wear a skirt that is fine by me. I don't choose clothes for him. He is cabable to choose them for him.

If his inner self would be same I would not mind. If he would become annoying sexual femme chicky chick then I would not like him anymore. I don't like to be chicky chick even myself.

I don't mind if he acts like a girl a day or 2 but no more. I cannot stand stereotypical chicks.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> What if a gay man's brain was transplanted into a female body.
> 
> Guys: Would you date him/her?


No.


----------



## NeuroMan (Sep 21, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> That person must be dumb *** ****. First of all if ur both straight why would you want to change your sex? And why would you want to turn gay for him/her? Fuk no!!!


This happens to real couples.



visualkeirockstar said:


> This is the kind **** that only shows up in jerry Springer


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't want to leave, but I couldn't handle that. It wouldn't bother me if my partner wanted to dress up in "feminine" clothing. If he wanted to wear dresses and makeup... I would be okay with that. But if my partner had an actual sex change, I couldn't stay with them. Having lesbian sex with my former boyfriend would be a bit too weird...


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I'm gay, so I'll assume she changes into a guy. I don't see a future for such relationship. I'm not attracted to male body. Unless maybe she kept all her lady parts.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a really hard one.. but Id probably have to say no


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I wouldn't get involved with someone who even mentions a sex-change! :no


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

The moral high ground would be to say yes love concurs all.. but I just don't think I could do it tbh.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Mmm.. probably.
So weird to imagine.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

Not sure what you are fishing for but, your ? is flawed and really I couldn't answer it. You are giving a hypothetical into two things that even on there own are incredibly complex and truly without end.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Possibly, definitely if it was an asexual relationship anyway (I want to try and experience sexual relationships in the future, not sure how that'll be in this hypothetical instance though) I could probably overlook it. It's hard to say without context and stuff and without being in the exact situation, feelings are weird. It's definitely not a definite no though.

There would be no 'turning gay' though obviously, you don't turn anything. You have no concious control over your sexuality really.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would leave them on the spot.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

If a comprehension of tacos similar to mine was included with this "new guy", I wouldn't see why not.

It'd be pretty cool to be able to make 2 times more tacos, and the sight of that would get me pretty aroused by itself.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd support them, but I wouldn't join them.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

but what if i'm already gay...?


----------



## whywolves (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm bisexual so I wouldn't change at all.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

whywolves said:


> I'm bisexual so I wouldn't change at all.


Pretty much this here.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

whywolves said:


> I'm bisexual so I wouldn't change at all.


Best of both worlds in this regard, that's defiantly WINNING!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No I'd be mortified, it would make my stomach turn for sure, I'd think I'd throw up. It's totally wrong, all that time they've lived a lie,wasting each others lives too. They'd get knocked into nxt week lol. It's unfair to admit it later on when usually he/her have a good inclination in the first place. I couldn't support them it would unfortunately just have to be well and truly over, I wouldn't want to see them again either.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

What?~? No, it's not possible for me to "turn" anything.

It's likely that I'd no longer be sexually attracted to them, so physical intimacy would be forced, experimental, and so uncomfortable/awkward (for me); the relationship wouldn't last long after. They'd have my support (after I got over myself), though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> but what if i'm already gay...?


Then what if your partner changed sexes to become a woman?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Then what if your partner changed sexes to become a woman?


then could i turn straight? no. sexual orientation doesn't work that way.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Dee*

Nope. Hard to be into a faux penis if you're not into a real one.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think I would stay if I really loved the person. But it would be extremely weird and hard to get used to. It'd probably be a bit easier for me, since I'm bi but I don't think I'd be as attracted to my partner as I was before they had the surgery.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Nope. Hard to be into a faux penis if you're not into a real one.


So what if it wasn't an operation situation but they magically changed into the opposite sex?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

(Assuming they'd be gay after the transition...) 

If we'd been together for a long time and had a strong relationship, it's hard to say. I know that I'd stop being physically attracted to them, but to remove them from my life completely would, I think, be impossible and/or incredibly hard to do.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

No sorry i would not be attracted to them but would be friends forsure


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Unsurprisingly, this would not be an issue for me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I really couldn't say, unless it happened. I would like to think so, but I have no idea.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Of course...not.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

What ever happened to arnie and tbryfan?

No, I don't like same sex parts except my own.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

If I had a significant other and if I were still attracted to them I guess I would, depends of course.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Like others have said, hard to say until it happens. I don't think my attraction to others is that heavily dependent on their body.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, I would just leave them.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

No but I'll still be there for her as a friend if she wants. Or him


----------



## Savoskii (Jan 27, 2015)

Well the idea doesn't disgust me so maybe. Hard to tell until it actually happens.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Sex would be out the window. We could still have a close friends relationship provided the other person doesn't change any cause I don't get along with my own gender well.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, I'm straight.


----------

